# George is home!!!!!!!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oooooh and he was such a good boy! Never cried at all, was a little bit sick. Has been in garden , did a wee and poo (was a bit runny), has had a drink and is now asleep. Will keep you updated if and when i have time


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sooooo lovely. Enjoy!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Jayne

Woohoo - brilliant :jumping: Photos are brilliant - love the one of him on his back. Hope rest of the day goes great  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Hi Jayne
> 
> Woohoo - brilliant :jumping: Photos are brilliant - love the one of him on his back. Hope rest of the day goes great  Best wishes, Karen x


That was him travelling home in the car. Thanks everyone


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Jayne,

Great News - He looks stunning and relaxed - hope you throughly enjoy the puppy experience as it can be fun along the way xxx
Though keep us all posted as we too love looking at Cockapoo pics and hearing Cockapoo stories.

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Stephen, sure will do, and you keep us posted too!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

George is adorable! .....have a lovely time with him. Good luck for tonight!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

george is amazing have fun love the photos


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah he looks lovely. So tiny. They do grow quick !

I notice you too have a cream colour carpet. Ours is now ruined  but it was in a pretty bad state before we got Millie, so its not all her fault. :0


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

How scrumptious is he?!! Love the photos. Keep them coming. Hope you have a lovely first day and an uneventful first night! 

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

George is gorgeous! Love his white feet I want to eat them!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

After playing the garden George is now asleep!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahhh bless him! xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

No he cannot be real - he is far too cute - am desperate to hug and sniff his puppyness x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

At last Jayne he's home... he looks fab, brilliant photos, lucky boy enjoy x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jayne 

Thanks for the update .... he looks very settled already 

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

3 wees and 2 poos outside and he's eat his food! Not sure what he thinks about the crate though lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aah, he really is sweet. Lovely colours. I love they way they can all look
so different - some taking on more Spaniel or poodle.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Jayne - isn't this brilliant? Hope you have a good night, talk soon


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

George is lovely, and looks like he's settled into his new home  Hope you have a good night, and he doesn't cry to much. When i first got poppy she cried the first night. She seemed to be more relaxed when I was around and snuggled into me, so the next night I put an old t-shirt of mine, in bed with her, and wrapped a small clock in it so she could hear the ticking (apparently it reminds them of the heartbeat of the mummy's/litter mates. Well what ever they did it certainly worked, not a whimper off her all night or since 

Simon and Poppy xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wishing GG a great nights sleep with his new family xxxxx Jayne sleep well .. thinking of you xxx

GG brings a smile to my face .. I need this thread today xx


----------

